# Lucky and fire drills



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

This morning the Firebrigade are having a drill at our block of flats and there is a lot of noise coming from their trucks etc.
I thought Lucky may not venture out on the balcony.
I was proven wrong, it does not phase her one little bit, she is out there playing in her diggin box etx., like nothing is happening. lol


----------

